# New Study Group for Coding Certifications!



## mkm1517 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello Everyone!  First I want to wish everyone a Happy, Healthy New Year!  

I'd also like to introduce a new Facebook study group for medical coding certifications: search for "Medical Coding Certification Study Group" on Facebook and request to join the page.

This is the Sister group to the "CCS Study Group" and is geared towards the various coding certifications available.


----------



## kingkong (Jan 1, 2014)

is the group closed?


----------



## Realizingadream (Jan 1, 2014)

mkm1517 said:


> Hello Everyone!  First I want to wish everyone a Happy, Healthy New Year!
> 
> I'd also like to introduce a new Facebook study group for medical coding certifications: https://www.facebook.com/groups/medicalcodingcertstudygroup/
> 
> This is the Sister group to the CCS Study Group and is geared towards the various coding certifications available.



Hey Guru: I posted a request to join the coding study group. Hey it can't hurt, what? I feel like I don't know ANYTHING and yet I work so hard at it. Here's to a great New Year in 2014!
Real


----------



## IndepCoder (Jan 1, 2014)

*Study group*

Hello 

I would like to join the group I hope to take the cpc-h exam in Feb. How do I join FB it there a password?

I went to the like an had a pw request?

Thank you


----------



## mkm1517 (Jan 2, 2014)

This Facebook page is a closed group so when you click on the link you will have to "Request to Join" the group.


----------



## aksnarr (Jan 2, 2014)

*closed study group on facebook*

so this isn't primarily about ICD10?


----------



## mkm1517 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Not Necessarily I-10 Related*

We have members going for anything and everything between the standard certifications and advanced/specialty certifications from AAPC & AHIMA.


----------



## Linda_Lou (Feb 13, 2014)

*Is this study group still available?*

I have taken my exam twice through AAPC.  I have failed both times. I have purchased the AAPC study guide, practice exams, and Areas of Study practice quizzes.  Also, I did complete a variety of classes for a Certified Professional Coder technical diploma through my local technical college. Now, I will be purchasing the exam all over again. This is a big disappointment.

There is a certified professional coder review scheduled in my venue that I am going to sign up for scheduled in early April in Wisconsin.  Does anyone have any suggestions for me in preparing for this again? I have worked very hard and want to succeed. Also, I noticed that my first attempt at my exam and the content differed greatly from my retake exam. Certain areas were not included on the first exam that were included on the retake exam. Any suggestions?


----------



## dchav13 (May 29, 2019)

Are there any study groups for AAPC. Please let me know.


----------



## dchav13 (May 29, 2019)

Hi Linda Lou,
I would like to know if you know if there are any study groups exist? I sure would like to join. Please let me know? Oh! by the way, I'm from Texas.


----------



## cherilkempf (May 30, 2019)

I too would love to chat with some folks about CPC examinations, the practicode and other AAPC stuff. I'm such a newb and have failed my exam twice. I'm working on the practicodes and have NO IDEA what they mean by, "linkage".....What????? I dont feel that my online course explains how to do the practicodes well at all!!! (And I'm a retired teacher! LOL)
Very frustrated


----------



## cmk112@gmail.com (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi, I would like to be part of a study group.  I’m testing for the COC in October.  Both CPC and COC are similar.  I wouldn’t mind sharing my insight as I have already earned my CPC.  I’m in the Dallas area if anyone is interested.


----------



## lizcon98 (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi, I would love to join a study group for CPC.


----------



## josephinecao123 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi, I'm a new CPC student and like to join a group too.


----------



## fwnewbie (Sep 9, 2019)

Newbie COC student here!  I'd like to know what "linking" is too!!


----------



## happymom123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi I am a newbie myself and would like to join a study group for the cpc exam as well. However, I am not a big fan of FB.


----------



## vijayarani9369@gmail.com (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi, I would like to introduce myself as a Coding Trainer and AAPC Certified Coder. If you would like to connect with me, I would be happy to help you pass the CPC on the first attempt. One of my students just passed the CPC exam on the first try with 89% in August 2019


----------



## gabreyes87 (Sep 13, 2019)

cmk112@gmail.com said:


> Hi, I would like to be part of a study group.  I’m testing for the COC in October.  Both CPC and COC are similar.  I wouldn’t mind sharing my insight as I have already earned my CPC.  I’m in the Dallas area if anyone is interested.


hi i am also interested in the COC exam and would love some input or resources how to study and get ready for the coc exam


----------



## vijayarani9369@gmail.com (Oct 9, 2019)

I would love to help....do email me....with any queries/doubts

Email ID:    vijayarani.s@velaninfo.com


----------

